# Ruger American Rifle in 308 Win



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm thinking to buy a used Ruger American gun, chambered in 308 win. The gun had only being shoot twice and stays since a year in a closet.
The rifle comes with a plastic rifle case and a second 4 rd magazine. 
There are no sights attached.

The gun would replace my Swiss Karabiner 31 chambered in 7.5X55mm. The rifle gets old and parts are rare and expensive.
The man ask for 320 Dollar. Is the price TAG OK for that Ruger?
Is this gun worth to buy, would that be a rifle that can replace the Swiss? Knows someone the American rifles?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

It is Ruger's low end rifle targeted at inexperienced hunters, so, everything depends on what you want it for. If you want to put three rounds inside of an inch at 100 yards, you will probably have to tune the trigger, hand load specific ammo that it 'likes' and put a decent scope on it. If, on the other hand, you want to shoot paper plates at 100 yards with iron sights, it will probably be great.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Huummm Bisley,
Low end Ruger humm..
Target rifle. Now I understand why he had it shot only twice.

I'm looking for a rifle for hunting in the fall that don't break the bank and can replace the swiss K 31. I have a M&P 15 Sport but I don't want to go hunting with a 223 round.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The Swiss K-31 is a great military rifle, just heavy, and not easy to scope.

The best off-the-shelf $300 rifle I have personally had experience with was the Marlin (XL-7?) bolt action that is pretty much a copy of the Savage design. It could be purchased at Academy for about $300, 3-4 years ago. The one I shot was a .243 with a low-end Nikon ProStaff 3-9x40m scope (very good value at around $150). It would shoot 1" groups with the cheapest factory ammo (Remington Core-Lokt). It's not really a pretty rifle, but very functional. 

I would personally recommend the Weatherby Vanguard, which is nothing more than a Howa 1500 built with a few Weatherby 'upgrades', that was selling for just over $400 when I bought two in the carbine model for my sons-in-law, in 7mm-08, and added Nikon Pro Staffs. Both of these rifles are great shooters, easily attaining MOA accuracy with factory ammo. Their plastic stocks are pretty substantial, and the factory triggers are pretty decent.

In a used rifle, the best buys are usually in .30-06, due to inexperienced shooters who didn't like the recoil. I've seen older Remingtons and older Rugers in .30-06 for around $300. Savages, in most chamberings, are usually accurate shooters, too.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

As for hunting with .223, I have mixed feelings. My 7 yo grandson killed two small deer with one, and it worked great. I have an acquaintance who has killed many, but he always shoots the head or neck - a low percentage shot, in my opinion. I've killed all my deer with .30-06 or .308, because it's what I like, but they weren't any deader than the ones shot with .223, and I have seen .243 and 7mm-08 wounds that were more devastating than the 165 grain .30 calibers that I shoot. I have an AR-15 that is capable of 70 grain bullets that I intend to deer hunt with some time, but I never have, so far.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

The Ruger American model can be had new for less than $400; the Ruger warranty ought to be worth _something_. The .308 cartridge is good, obtainable, and flexible if you reload.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Humm the best is I go out on the weekend and shoot it a while, if he let me do it. I have a 3X9/32 BSA optic that I could use, would have to get some rings for it in the LGS than.
On the other hand side Ruger is a trusted manufacturer and for $ 320 for a rifle in 308 there is not much to go wrong.
I just need to read some reviews on it. Anyone knows a good review side?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I'll be mounting a scope on a friends Ruger American in .308.... he won it in a raffle. We'll probably zero it too... so I can report back my impressions on it if you can hold out a few days.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Sure, the gun is not going anywhere. He said he sells it to me because he has no need for it and it sits in the closet anyway. 
Like I said before. I want to go hunting this year. My swiss K 31 is now old (I was pretty good with that thing). My thoughts on it was, 320 for the rifle, may be another 200 for the optics and may be 100 for the accessories should make a gun. But the gun, the substance should be good for a hunting platform.


----------

